# Lite f/x fog f/x model 1741 fog machines



## MTdawg (Oct 6, 2015)

Does anyone know of where I can get replacement motors for the model 1741 fog machine?

Thank you


----------



## BMW67 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi MTdawg,
I'm not sure where to get parts but you may find this interesting or even useful. Best of luck to you.

http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/lite-fx-fogger-pump-repair


----------

